# I want more!



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

So now that I have one little hedgie buddy I keep looking at everyone else's and thinking, "Awww, it would be great to get that colour for my next one". Or, "Now I need a girl to see how they are as pets". Or, "Maybe my next one will be an explorer". :lol:

I think I am in trouble here! It seems to be a very slipperly slope. How many of you thought, "just one as a pet" and now have a whole house full? I would love to hear your stories!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am tempted very often to take in hedgies from craigslist, but I tell myself that I would feel awful if Inky got less attention because I got another hedgie, as well as I don't want to have to worry about double vet bills, since I would love to take in a 3+ year old male (well, any hedgie really)

I've survived a little over two years with just one, but I have gotten my "extra hedgie" fix by watching other people's hedgehogs.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Winston looks like an absolute angel-but I bet he has a wee bit of the devil in him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a down side of hedgehogs. I've been having strong desires to have an albino again, have had them for a couple of years now. I just adore albinos. 

So ask yourself the following: You may want more, but can you really deal with more? If you have a male and get a female, your time commitment has doubled since they cannot mingle. Plus for every hedgehog you add you will need a new cage, wheel and supplies. And those vet bills will become more likely with the more you have (especially as they age). 

I have 3 currently. 2 girls and a boy I just took in. The boy is currently in quarantine. Which is really a drag. If I touch him I have to ensure I wash up (I even change cloths) before I touch the girls. He seems to be healthy, but I can't risk having both of my girls get sick from something that just takes a little more time! 

Oh having more can be wonderful... but the biggest reason that keeps me in check is I like to provide my hedgehogs with 2 hrs a day of one on one attention, and I like to keep spare space open in case there is a rescue/hedgehog in need. Would I take in a 4th? If it was a hedgehog in need of a new home, of course, my home has always open to a hedgehog in need. But there is only so much time in a day to offer them. At some point you have to start offering less time. So for me, I'll just have to wait and hope that an albino rescue finds its way to me.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Kalandra, I can bring you a male albino in Oct if you come to the Colorado show! No one wants albinos, and I had 3 in the last bunch.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I’m guilty!!!

I had been wanting a hedgehog for about 10 or 15 years and could never find one. 
And when my boyfriend and I first started dating we got to talking about pet’s and I mentioned that had been wanting a Hedgehog. And he thought I was weird :lol: So I showed him a pic of some on the internet and he decided he wanted one too. So I started researching them and we started looking for them. And then I found out they were illegal where we lived (Georgia). 
So after we moved back to Tennessee I was looking on craigslist and found one for sale nearby (yes I know a breeder would be much better, but I wouldn’t trade my Shelby for the world) So we got her.
And then a month later was my birthday and he asked what I wanted and I said “more hedgies!!!” so he got me Wasabe for my birthday. 
So I had 2 girls so I wanted a boy and he said I couldn’t have another unless it was a boy.
The girl I got Shelby and Wasabe from posted saying she had 8 week old babies so I called and she didn’t have anymore boy’s, only 1 little girl. 
He told me no, not until I got a boy, So I told the girl and about a week later she emailed me and said she got a little boy (well big boy actually) if I wanted him. She said he was kinda funny looking because his ears had been bitten off. But he was “a big goofy bugger”. And that he wasn’t a baby. This was Vander.
So the bf and me talked it over and decided to get him.
And I talked him into getting the baby girl she had too because I wanted a baby. So we went on mother’s day and picked up big boy Vander and little Wicca. 

I’ve seen some others that I really wanted to adopt but I don’t have the room for them L
The boyfriend and I have been looking for a house to buy and he told me when we get one I get a Hedgie Room!!!!

I’m hoping that later on and after we get a house I can get some hedgies from breeders and start my own little breeding herd!

Anyway I think hedgies are very addictive. They should come with warning labels!!

Sorry the post was so long.

*EDIT
I forgot to add.
My uncle has an albino girl and he bring her to me to watch from time to time.
So right now I have 5 hedgies living in my bedroom.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

:lol: These are all great stories!

Yeah, I have a small one-bedroom apartment, so no more for now. Besides, I have a fish tank and a hamster and Winston, so it's already a mini-zoo/aquarium  If I had a house who knows how many animals I would have...

And yes, Winston is a sweet boy, but he sure has a little devious side!


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

First off I LOVE that pic of your Winston. So cute. No wonder you want more. 

Second: I didn't even get out of the store with just one. They had two and I got both.  Was only planning on one. 

I'm glad I got them both. They are very different so I have learned fast that each hedgie has its own personality etc. But it does take more work to keep the wheels and cages clean etc. I have to make sure that they both get enough handling which is difficult when I am tired after work. When they got mites it cost almost double for the vet visits etc.

Two is not much more work and is twice the fun. More would be too many for me and would mean that they were not getting the attention they need. So I wont go there.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Haha I just noticed that Winston is peeing in that pic in your sig!
Love the pic though!

And having multiple hedgies is a bit harder as far as spending time goes.
But fortunately for my bunch I’m a stay at home hedgie mom so it works out for the best for them.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

HAHA! Yeah, I have a whole series of him. Well, I had him on this little bar table I had and was taking pics. He was exploring all over and then started holding still for a second. I was so excited just snapping away.... then realized, "oh, yeah, that is why he was holding still". But the expression on his face is soooo funny to me. I just love that pic! It's the background on my phone, too :lol:

I have never seen a hedgie in a pet store, but I bet I would have a very hard time walking away from one (or two!)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I am addicted to animals in general. When my boyfriend and I got an apartment together We only had one small budgie (found on the sidewalk outside my parents house). We weren't planning on her but what could I do but take her in. 

Shortly after that I started missing my dog (who had recently died) and my cats (who stayed at my parents house). Boyfriend was adamant that our apartment could not handle either. I was determined to get something fluffy and soft. I had always wanted a mouse so we got Bianca from a pet store. 

I promised him this was the end of it. No more pets! HaHa 

six months later I heard of a second budgie whose owners were no longer able to take care of him. His human mom had tried everything to find him a new home and came to me in desperation asking if I knew anyone that would take him.  As soon as I saw a picture I couldn't resist. My dad and I worked on my BF for a week and shortly after Duke joined our growing family. 

As adorable as our group is I felt it lacking. I wanted a pet that I could play with after the birds and mouse had gone to sleep. Which is when Quigley came to live with us. 

Even with the apartment full I find myself craving a dog or a cat, or another hedgehog. or a rat, or a guinea pig or a bunny. 

Everyone says that I will need a barn to keep all the animals that I want. I think I just need to own a petstore/rescue shelter.


----------



## TrixiesMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Two jobs, three cats and Trixie are enough for me; all I seem to do is clean up poop at home. Wish Trixie was young enough to litter train. Your picture of Winston is adorable - he is so cute with his head sticking out and you can see his feet. Ive only had Trixie 3 weeks now and she will only hide inside the TShirt on my lap - no exploring outside of the cage yet. Inside the cage at night she moves her rocks around and poops all over the wheel. I only see her feet when I wash the poop off and she scrambles to get out of the sink. But I was able to hold her with quills down and without a liner yesterday- progress. Oh, for a couple of baby hedgies that came toliet trained. TrixiesMom


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

TrixiesMom said:


> Two jobs, three cats and Trixie are enough for me; all I seem to do is clean up poop at home. Wish Trixie was young enough to litter train. Your picture of Winston is adorable - he is so cute with his head sticking out and you can see his feet. Ive only had Trixie 3 weeks now and she will only hide inside the TShirt on my lap - no exploring outside of the cage yet. Inside the cage at night she moves her rocks around and poops all over the wheel. I only see her feet when I wash the poop off and she scrambles to get out of the sink. But I was able to hold her with quills down and without a liner yesterday- progress. Oh, for a couple of baby hedgies that came toliet trained. TrixiesMom


When I got mine one was 1 and a half and 2 are a year and they all picked up the litter training very quickly. and the previous owner had never tried to train them.
Even my baby, got her when she was 10 weeks, and she was litter trained within a week.
So it may still be possible with Trixie.
Although it never works with some hedgies no matter what their age is.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I had a feeling that I would want a second one hehe, starting to look into it slowly 

These critters are just too cute and I have the space to give a second hedgie a nice big home.

Made my current C&C cage for my Kiwi thinking I was gonna give her an enclosed loft but honestly I feel she has plenty of space with just a one floor cage. Over 6 square feet! I'm gonna start preparing the top level as a separate enclosure for another one, I just can't help it!

Since I already have my daily routine set for Kiwi (cleaning, feeding & playtime), I don't think it would be that much trouble to have a second one.

Fun times!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Anny said:


> I had a feeling that I would want a second one hehe, starting to look into it slowly
> 
> These critters are just too cute and I have the space to give a second hedgie a nice big home.
> 
> ...


It's true, as long as you have the space adding one more of the same pet isn't adding that much to the routine. One more wheel to clean and more laundry to do but other than that. Especially if they are the same gander and get along enough to have playtime together.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Ugh, I've only had Annabelle for a couple weeks and I'm already craving another... but I'm worried that I won't be able to handle a second with my busy lifestyle. Daily cleaning is not very time consuming, but I like to give Annabelle a lot of attention at night (she'll snuggle with me on the couch for hours while I unwind from work), and I think I'd feel guilty trying to divide my attention between two hedgies. That, and I have a roommate who is NOT an animal person, and my bedroom is so tiny, I don't know where I'd put a second cage!


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

knitfreak said:


> I have never seen a hedgie in a pet store, but I bet I would have a very hard time walking away from one (or two!)


It was a pet store hedgie that made me determined to get a hedgehog. I saw my first hedgehog at a county fair when I was 3 and fell in love. I lived in Maine though so that was a no go. I moved to Massachusetts to go to college 3 years ago and the first week of my freshmen year I had gone to the mall and went into a pet store and they had a hedgehog! He looked so sad and lonely, I just wanted to take him home. I was living in the dorms on campus at that point so again... it was a no go. July 1st of this year I moved into my first apartment off campus and on July 18th I adopted Ivan.

Part of me really wants another... a little girl this time (I would name her Lilith). But I don't want Ivan to feel neglected. Someday when I get a house I'll have a whole room full of hedgehogs! My parents new joke is that they always thought that I would grow up to be the crazy cat lady but now they see that they were wrong... I'm going to be the crazy hedgehog lady.


----------



## versagirl (Feb 16, 2009)

my house is a zoo, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 4 dart frogs, 3 different chameleons, 2 hedgies and fish....I still want more hedgies though~


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

haha yupp. same with me. What is it about hedgehogs that make them so **** irresistable? I can't go into pet stores anymore because I will see them--sometimes in not the best of conditions--and of course I want to just pick them up and take them home.
I was in a pet store recently, and I wanted to check that both the hedgies who were together were of the same gender since most pet stores don't always check. (They were both girls btw) And I fell in love with this little sweetie who just curled up in my hand and slept, face against my fingers.

She was younger than the hedgie I have now, who I also got from a pet store. Teddi however was not a complete baby when I got him so I didn't get to see him grow all the way. Not that I would trade him for anything however.

It's probably a good thing that my parents put their feet down and said no more hedgies or else I would probably be begging for that sweet little girlie.

When I grow up I'll probably end up being the crazy hedgehog lady instead of the crazy cat one. Haha!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

xsarahjox said:


> Someday when I get a house I'll have a whole room full of hedgehogs!


I have that same dream!!!!
I boyfriend has already promised me that when we buy a house that I get 1 room for hedgies and can have as many hedgies as I want! (I'm thinking about breeding them at that time)
I think my only problem with breeding them is going to be having to sell my little babies. 

He won't let me have anymore right now. Even though I've seen 3 or 4 more that I wanted in Ad's around here in the last few months.
He says that 4 hedgies a spider a scorpion and a dog (that thinks he belongs to me) in 1 bedroom is enough. Oh and plus the 2 humans that live in there too! :roll:


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd love to have a room full of hedgies!!! I can just imagine how I would set it up too!

I just reserved a baby female cinnacot from my breeder (same as I got Kiwi from) and am going to see and pick her up on Saturday, can't wait!!!

Two hedgies will be more than plenty for now, I'd love to have more but two is the most I can handle with the work schedule that I have. It'll be fun to have another little one soon though!

Now to find her a name... hmmm, will have to think on it for a bit!


----------

